# Coming back to NZ - 10 years later



## BoozeBaron (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello All - 

Am an American whose been living and working in America, London and Prague the past several years ... However back in 2002-2006 I lived and worked in AKL, NZ - and am now giving serious thought to returning down under as there's just so many wonderful things that I miss about NZ, I just can't wait to (possibly) getting back - For as I look back over my life now - those times there in NZ, are truly some of my fondest memories of my entire life -  Really excited to return if at all possible.

All that said, obviously I'm pretty much already familiar with the basics - and have just re-registered on several NZ Gov't websites to get that ball rolling - and then there's all the day to day stuff (banking, cars, food, housing, transport, insurance, passports/visa etc) I'm also already pretty familiar with - But my primary reason for writing today is that I'm pretty certain things have also changed allot there since I left - and am curious what others think about all this, or can advise me on certain things as I contemplate my return?

Specifically - I have some age questions - Health questions - Job/Work/Entrepreneur or investor questions - and one visa question. 

(1) I own and operate 3 mfg facilities in USA/UK/CZ and have the chance now to partner one of my companies with an existing company there in NZ - the only issue is they are on the S. Island and that's not my 1st choice for location - but we could possibly have a '2nd plant' on the N. Island - so that's probably not an issue - But my Question is - does anyone know who I can speak with regarding this business transaction and what type of Visa(s) I'd need to apply for to make this happen? I already bank with HSBC (worldwide) and had an ANZAC and BNZ accounts before, and have been told I can resurrect those fairly easily - but just need to be aware of any hurdles or pitfalls with all that?

(2) RE: Age - Obviously I was 10-15 years younger when I lived in NZ prior - and turned the big 40 when I was living in Takapuna... but as with everyone, time has now passed, and know Australia has age limits, as does NZ (I believe?) - but also know they (NZ) will make some exceptions with this depending on what I'm bringing to the table business-wise or with my finances or career etc ... So my Q here is - now that I'm 10+ years on... am I blocked or precluded from coming to NZ now? If so, what are my options then - if any? I still have 25 good working years left in me - so this 'retirement' thing (Aussie's push that for 50+) is foreign to me ... Plenty more money to made  and wish to do it in NZ if possible - So if anyone has any info on this topic and/or a sharp migration attorney (NZIS approved) then that too would be greatly appreciated as well - cheers - In that vein, I see allot of health/doctor (GP) questions posted here? - What are the major deal breakers now with NZIS? I'm in good health - so not really sure what the issue would be, if any? - but if anyone has a list or can point out absolute non-negotiable deal breakers - that too would be appreciated - Thanks. 

(3) Assuming I can clear the myriad of hurdles that lie ahead of me - I'm curious what people are using for international shipping these days?? - I won't (and don't) bring allot with me usually - as the steering wheels are on the wrong side of all my cars, and the climates vary - so I usually just pack a few suitcases and ship a box or 2 of personal effects and call it a day - But this time I have what can only be best described as a 'studio' flat sized room that needs to be boxed up and shipped from the USA to NZ - So does anyone have any cost-effective recommendations with this? As said, normally I just restock clothes and furniture once there - but do have some personal items that need to come along this time - and need a cost effective method to pack/store/ship/that clear customs and be delivered to my new place in NZ if anyone knows? - again, any help with that would be appreciated as well -

(4) RE: Work - Lastly - and the most common question on this forum regardless of country - but on the long shot that I cannot merge or acquire this other NZ corporation (as we've yet to meet or tour their facilities- and done everything to date via phone and images on their website) then I may have to look at going "corporate" and getting a "J.O.B." - sigh - I worked for Telstra Clear and an AKL sports team before - but have tried contacting everyone there - and things have changed so much that most of my contacts are now gone - So I'm basically starting from square 1 with all this - and it's kinda frustrating and annoying b/c based on your points system (I was engaged to a kiwi gal last time so "points" weren't a concern) but we parted ways and I left NZ and went to Oz and worked there no problem - but now I'd like to return to NZ and actually finish out the next 25 years of my life and retire there either in AKL or CHCH - but back on topic (sorry for the rambling tangent) ... I've seen the several links here that ExpatForum was good enough to supply, so will go thru those sites, and see if there's any Director level or Manager positions that are suitable for me and my skill set that sponsor ppl ... but here's where I've run into hurdles in the past with NZ ... I attended an accredited Uni in America for 5 years and got a Mechanical Engineering Degree - but my Senior (final) year, I took a "work/credit" job that paid 6-figure$ and that work experience replaced 50% of my Sr. year credits - Trouble is - "on paper" this 5 year degree, b/c I worked for the school/company the final half of the semester (much like a Doctor doing their internship in a hospital) that scenario is very common and understandable - but to NZIS - they look at my transcripts like I have 3 heads and say I don't have a full degree?? This is utter bollocks - as I logged 5 years and graduated at the top of my class - but the 'format' is not your typical 5 year degree on paper b/c I worked the final 6 months - So this then dings me on the NZ points schedule (now I've not checked this in several years - so maybe things have changed - but I doubt they've changed for the better) - Either way - If I should have to go Corporate and just find any decent J.O.B. - For 2017, what's the work climate like down there now in AKL or Church? What's the current unemployment rate and demand for executive-level talent? If you're associated with, or know of any exec recruiters (headhunters)- Please feel free to PM/DM me with more info as I'd love to speak with you.

Well, I do have several other questions - but if I get roadblocked by any of the above, it's a really moot point to ask anything more for now, as I'm basically dead in the water really ... and don't wish to waste your time, or mine. London is just screaming for high paying workers atm - but this whole Brexit thing is making me nervous and I just lost 26 EU trading partners - so looking to shift that to Ireland or NZ (Down under for our Asia clients, Ireland for our EU clients) till this Brexit nightmare gets sorted over the next 2-10 years - sigh.. Plus I'm really tired of FEB weather in London  Very depressing...

OK, stick a fork in me - I'm done ... 

Apologies again for the long missive - but hopefully some of these questions aren't too inane and can get some feedback and sound advice here as I'm new to this forum and hopefully can find some decent help, resources, and contacts here....

Cheers,

BB


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

So, you lived and worked in NZ for 4 years previously.....Which Visa did you hold, and please try and be exact as it is important!!!
Also, reading further down you went to Oz and worked. What visa did you hold there ?
Would be great if you have kept the old passports or visa documents ?

(1) In the first instance you should always approach Immigration directly for advice. There is a phone number for Customer Services which is unfortunately a premium rate number but all the same at least you'll be able to speak to a case officer. The advice should be spot on although there is a chance they may not understand your intentions so try to make it clear.
The other option is to seek advice from an agent or lawyer etc who is authorized by Immigration NZ to give Immigration advice. You can find a list of these per country on the INZ website or maybe by just Googling the question.
www.immigration.govt.nz
If you don't hold the right to live and work in NZ (from previous) then I'd guess your only route would be the Investor / Entrepreneur Resident Visa Category. You can answer visa questions on the INZ website and it should take you to that chosen route where you can read all the info to familiarize yourself with the criteria.

(2) All depends which visa you apply for (if any). For example if it's the Investor 2 Resident Visa you must be 65 or under. Other entrepreneur types don't seem to specify an age...although those state a minimum investment of $10M whereas the one with the age range states minimum $2.5M so I suppose if you have minimum $10M Immigration don't care how old you are ;-)
Again, you can view a list of Approved Immigration Advisors via the Immigration website or via a Google search.

(3) Unable to help with shipping as I came from the UK, but I'd guess it's the same process. Just approach a number of International shippers for a door to door service to give you quotes and pick the one that feels the best for you...the cheapest deal is not usually the best option. In general they'll all be pretty much the same but if one is a lot cheaper they'll more than likely be cutting corners to give you the better deal.....and don't forget insurance which is more cost effective to use a 3rd party insurer and not go for the shippers own insurance which can be expensive.

(4) If all that fails and you go the job route it'll be a totally different visa category. The first thing to decide when wanting to come here is which visa route to go for.
Going the job route you have 2 options. A temporary work visa for up to 5 years depending which one you got for and then of course the permanent visa route - Resident Visa.
To secure a temporary work visa you must have a skilled job offer in NZ.
To secure a permanent visa (in this case a Resident Visa via the Skilled Migrant Category) you must have enough points for the Expression Of Interest to be selected. Since the bar was raised for selection in this category, most people need a job offer and for it to be outside of Auckland in order to make the minimum 160 points required for the EOI to be selected.

Qualifications wise you must check on the exemption list for your country whether or not your qualification is recognized in NZ. If it is, it'll be stated on the list exactly with matching name or letters, matching University and maybe a date range.
If it doesn't match exactly then you must have the qualification assessed by NZQA and they will decide at which equivalent level it reaches. It'll need to reach Level 7 for a Bachelor degree or upwards for a Masters/Doctorate etc in order to claim the points for it.
If it fails to make the right level but you feel it should, then you could approach IPENZ for KA01/KA02 assessment. They can carry out a more detailed assessment of your qualification specifics and work experience etc and make a determination of whether you have sufficient knowledge in order to claim the points and any bonus points for having a qualification and experience in an absolute skill shortage and meeting the requirements of an occupation off the Long Term Skill Shortage List.

Advice: Start with the basics first.....Your previous NZ and AUS visas then work from there.


----------



## BoozeBaron (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks so much... I'm trying to decide (it's 5am and I just woke to read your reply and need time to break things down and will respond more later) as I threw allot of info at you all, and you were kind enough to address all of it right back at me  and again, I appreciate that more than you'll know...

Point is. One area I'm unsure if I want to post publically here or not, so I may DM you with my responses and questions (if that's okay?) ... Just because my ex-fiancé was involved and the fact I worked for Telstra and a sports team (that organization sponsored me in Oz so hope that addresses your Aussie Q) but I was having some horrid flashbacks as I read your summation as some of the groups or depts or acronyms you used rang some clear bells after being gone 13 years and some of the roadblocks I ran into before. 

In short, I had enough points back then to fly solo but she wanted me to piggyback on her and our union/relationship and marriage to come (that never came so forced me to scramble and change my application back to skilled labour) So I've "been there, done that" and as I mentioned, I suspected things have prolly changed over the years, and wow, indeed they have... Points score has gone from either 110/120 to now 160 you say? Yikes. So I gotta sort that out and retake the test if it's still offered online... As far as the investors visa ... It was 2-tiered back in the day and was $500k for one tier and $1m for the 2nd tier... It's jumped substantially since 2002... And I'll just address this now... I don't have that in pocket today... But my companies are with 8x times that.. So if the merger or acquisition is successful, maybe that's still an option? But will take your advice and contact an immigration attorney and seek advice from them about that one...

Lastly since you're from GB just reading that sparked a crazy thought as I'm 20 months shy of being able to apply for my UK residency (assuming Brexit doesn't blow that option to pieces) but maybe it'd just be wiser to gut it out for the next 20 months, then re-approach this via the commonwealth countries agreement as we do know that will stay intact regardless of the dealings with the EU to come... I just wish to move sooner than later (booked my June flight for 130 days 15 mins after penning this, so I'll be spending3-4 months in AKL and Christchurch meeting this other company and house hunting) but needed to know first if I was dead in the water b/c I've now clicked over 50? As in Oz, they cut you off at 40 or 45 I think.... 

Anyway cheers for taking the time and helping with everything you did... I've been thru all the qualifications things you outlined and that final semester 'working' aways twigs with them which in turn twigs with my point score unless I pick a remote location but now at 160 I doubt there's enough points to clear that hurdle - TBD. 

Anyway allow me to clear the haze outta my head and then I'll address this in more detail later once I'm fully awake and like I said, may ping you offline on some of the more sensitive topics...

Cheers,

BB


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

BoozeBaron said:


> Thanks so much... I'm trying to decide (it's 5am and I just woke to read your reply and need time to break things down and will respond more later) as I threw allot of info at you all, and you were kind enough to address all of it right back at me  and again, I appreciate that more than you'll know...
> 
> Point is. One area I'm unsure if I want to post publically here or not, so I may DM you with my responses and questions (if that's okay?) ... Just because my ex-fiancé was involved and the fact I worked for Telstra and a sports team (that organization sponsored me in Oz so hope that addresses your Aussie Q) but I was having some horrid flashbacks as I read your summation as some of the groups or depts or acronyms you used rang some clear bells after being gone 13 years and some of the roadblocks I ran into before.
> 
> ...


It's good to carry on with the thread in the forum as it may help others and/or others may offer the benefit of their experiences help but if you wish send a PM that's all good too, however you'll have to wait until you've made 5 posts before that facility becomes available to you in the forum.


----------

